# Windows 7 benches, using core i7 system.



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

This is a bench I made on 8/16 for 64 bit windows 7. For this bench I used:

A core i7 920, NOT OVERCLOCKED

6 gigs corsair ddr 3 1600 xms 3 ram, NOT OVERCLOCKED:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145236

Asus p6t:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359

Nvidia Gtx 260, NOT OVERCLOCKED

Samsung Spinpoint f1 1tb mechanical drive

And that's all you need to know about the bench.

Here it is:










From a score of 1.0 to 7.9, that includes a score of 7.2 for the gpu, 7.4 for the cpu, and 7.8 for the ram. The only low performer is the mechanical drive, which of course is true as ssd performance blows them away.

And while this score isn't perfect by any means, I've never used more then 24% of the cpu, 26% ram, and all games, including Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Prototype, TF2, Street Fighter 4 (Yes I know, not the most needy of games, blarg), Fallout 3 (With all dlc including Mothership Zeta), Sims 3, and Dead Space, just to name some of the latest games I have, play at a perfect 60 fps (v-sync always on) and never drop below 60, even with all settings full including full aa and af.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What video card setup are you using?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It's in his setup... nVidia GTX 260.



phrelin said:


> What video card setup are you using?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

But how does it work as a computer? You know, doing things that matter.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> But how does it work as a computer? You know, doing things that matter.





> And while this score isn't perfect by any means, I've never used more then 24% of the cpu, 26% ram


I haven't had time but to bench small items, and games have the effect of taking tons of horsepower, which is why I benched them.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I get a slightly higher score on my graphics card (ATI/SapphireTech HD 4870 1gb DDR5) but the others are very similar.... 12gb DDR3 RAM. I'd like to know how to get the hard drives score higher, SATA2 at 7200rpm (Seagate) is about the fastest available. So is there something in the works we don't know about. The 1.5tb and 2tb drives are only rated at 5900rpm. (there is a 1.5tb at 7200 and I have a couple of them but not in my desktop but they are the 'previous' versions). 

Are we looking at a future speed of 10,000 and that's what Win7 has based its ratings on? SATA3 perhaps? That would mean changing the motherboards.... or adding in a SATA card. Sigh, one can never keep up. Previously in Vista, I had the maximum score in all categories. An upgrade to Win7 means a downgrade in scores.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not SATA-3 but WDC VelociRaptor WD3000BLFS [10K] would do that, also pick other MB/RAM with 2000 MHz bus, replace 920 to 975 CPU and go for GTX 295 (OK, if you can).


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Wrong again. Sata 3+SSD. SSD's already have half the boot time, and faster read AND write then raptors.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And 10x times a price of SSD - good luck for chasing your score with deep pockets. 

As to SATA-3: "While current hard disk drives can't saturate SATA 2.0's 3Gbps data rate" - May'09
"(Update: Gigabyte let us know that SATA 6 Gb/s will not make it onto the company's P55 motherboards and will instead emerge with its X58 motherboard refresh. Additionally, it has been reported that Asus scrapped plans for 6 Gb/s SATA on its P55 lineup as well" - Tom's HW July'09

["Wrong again" - how it could be just after one my post ?]


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

P Smith said:


> And 10x times a price of SSD - good luck for chasing your score with deep pockets.
> 
> As to SATA-3: "While current hard disk drives can't saturate SATA 2.0's 3Gbps data rate" - May'09
> "(Update: Gigabyte let us know that SATA 6 Gb/s will not make it onto the company's P55 motherboards and will instead emerge with its X58 motherboard refresh. Additionally, it has been reported that Asus scrapped plans for 6 Gb/s SATA on its P55 lineup as well" - Tom's HW July'09
> ...


SSD prices will go down, give it time.

The point is SSDs are far better then mechanical. SSDs are the future.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Zellio said:


> SSD prices will go down, give it time.
> 
> The point is SSDs are far better then mechanical. SSDs are the future.


SSDs are better than machanical--but only for some things. (Probably closer to most things.) 

Applications that are VERY write intensive expose the main SSD weakness (well, aside from being expensive). SSDs are slightly limited in their total number of writes to cells.

For most applications, this isn't a limitation, but I wouldn't use it in a PVR that is recording/buffering constantly.

SSDs do have a very bright potential. The manufacturers are making improvements almost daily. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

CoriBright said:


> I'd like to know how to get the hard drives score higher, SATA2 at 7200rpm (Seagate) is about the fastest available. So is there something in the works we don't know about.


to answer this question, 5.9 is max for mechanical hard drives doesn't matter if you are running a 10k rpm raptor (which I have), what the op is using or whatever, while reading over forums few weeks back on tomshardware, users are getting 7+ on ssd's


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> Are we looking at a future speed of 10,000 and that's what Win7 has based its ratings on? SATA3 perhaps? .


I run 15k RPM drives in one of my servers and 10k RPM in the other, so this is something available now.


----------

